# Mouth sores and an insect bite



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh no, poor Bella! I am no expert in skin issues, I just wanted to say I'm sorry your girl is having such a rough time. Ry just got over an eye infection too - no fun!


----------



## Bella's Mama (Jun 12, 2011)

Bella has scratched her eyeball three times this year alone. She's feeling wonderful but I don't want anything to get worse.

I think she will be fine but the vet is probably getting sick of seeing us haha. Bella wouldn't mind because she LOVES seeing the vet and all the technicians. They love her too!


----------



## Bella's Mama (Jun 12, 2011)

Bump (no pun intended)


----------

